# 2011/12 Never Summer Proto CT



## B.Gilly

*Never Summer 157 PROTO CT*

This is only the start of the review. I will have a few different riders test this out for the next couple weeks and add their impressions, along with a few members going to the East Coast Meet. I am sure they will chime in with impressions.

*Setup:*
NS 157 Proto CT
Celsius cirrus dbl boa(size 9)
Flux SF45

*Rider Stats:*
5'9"/ 165lbs 
Preferred Board Lengths 156-158 for all mountain/ 153 ish for smaller playful days/ 159-161 for hard carving days(not to many of these)
More of a rider that enjoys turns and going where I am not supposed too. Will not be hitting larger jumps but do not mind natural features and drops.

*Other boards ridden this season:*
2011 159 Raptor/ 2011 155 Heritage/ 2011 158 Heritage/ 2011 155 SL/ 2011 158 SL/ 2011 155 EVO/ 2011 159 Smokin Superpark/ 2011 151 Smokin MIP/ 2011 157 Rome Agent/ 2012 Technine 153 Tech IV/ 2011 Technine Re Enforcer

*Conditions*- Hard packed groomed runs/ 3" fresh snow/ Crappy ice coast conditions.

*Pros-* Carbonium topsheet takes a beating and acts as a slight stomp pad. Vario grip holds an edge well on all conditions. Hand cut angle along the top sheet edge helps reduce nicks and scratches along the edge. Fast base. Blunted tips help in reducing swing weight.

*Cons-* Not sure yet.

Info on the 157 Proto CT
Effective edge- 125
Tip/Tail width- 29.9
Waist width- 25.3
Sidecut- Vario 735
Shape- Twin

*Overall Impression-*
Spent most of the time testing the feel of the board. Feels a little softer then the SL and slightly stiffer then the Evo(assume this is attributed to the dampness of the board) when just riding lazy. Very easy to initiate and hold turns. Very poppy board along the smaller bumps I found along the trail. Landings where smooth and cushy for the smaller hits I was doing,

Feel like the carbonium top sheet adds a little extra dampening to the board(Just my opinion so far)

Held up very well to speeding down the runs, Munkyspunk was not with me so I was waiting on everyone else to catch up. The graphite impregnated 5501 Base gains and held speed just as well as my Heritage. I did wax this with some saucer wax (cold temp that Vman turned me onto earlier this season) to match the conditions.

I put this board at a 5 1/2 for flex rating. Been torn myself on either going with an SL for stiffness or Evo for twin shape and this board made my decision for me.

Should be able to get this out in 10 days at Jay Peak to get a feel for how well it handles heavy wet powder. Got this in a little after a big storm here so missed a good powder day to test it.

Notes:
This board is very light in comparison to the SL and the Evo. 



*Top sheet*








*Base*









****Note-More details to follow. Sorry have a busy week here with shows and getting ready for a trip but wanted to get this started.

Edit to add the board set up.


----------



## WHOisDAN

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Jay29

subscribed..


----------



## mbesp

i'll come back for more


----------



## Leo

I'm looking forward to all the different perspectives. So far, all of us that reviewed it here seem to share the overall same opinion.


----------



## tampa54

Hey Gilly, thanks for the review. Any idea when you're going to be receiving these?


----------



## B.Gilly

Should have a couple opinions added this week end. Aiming for a couple different types of riders from my neck of the woods. I will add more myself once I get a little more riding time on it also, just with my schedule for the next couple weeks being a bit hectic, just wanted to start the review to have it in place. 

Trying to coordinate this so I can add a couple Videos of the guys riding this also, but that will be a bit later.


----------



## B.Gilly

*Small update.*

I found the board to ride closer to the Evo then the SL so far. I could feel a lot of what I was riding over when on corn or cords, so it has the damp feel of the evo. Very flexible and has good snap.

The general consensus(3 people on it including myself) so far is the board has the capabilities for speed but on the rougher conditions control gets a little sketchy. Turn initiations is considered top notch so far. The SL holds up better for control with speed so far(for comparisons).

(For NS comparisons)One of the riders comes from riding the SL and the other comes from riding the Revolver. The gentlemen on the revolver loved all aspects of this board and it gave him a little better edge control at speed. The gentlemen coming from the SL found it a bit less stable at High speed.


Coming from the Heritage we found this board does great for small sharp turns but loses a little for a drawn out long carves. Really want to see what this can do in the trees at Jay Peak next week. Seems to turn as fast as a 155 but has the edge hold of a 158.


----------



## tampa54

Price will be $539.99, out in September per NS.


----------



## Ca-Pow

Other boards ridden this season:
2011 159 Raptor/ 2011 155 Heritage/ 2011 158 Heritage/ 2011 155 SL/ 2011 158 SL/ 2011 155 EVO/ 2011 159 Smokin Superpark/ 2011 151 Smokin MIP/ 2011 157 Rome Agent/ 2012 Technine 153 Tech IV/ 2011 Technine Re Enforcer


Which has been your overall fav so far?


----------



## B.Gilly

Ca-Pow said:


> Other boards ridden this season:
> 2011 159 Raptor/ 2011 155 Heritage/ 2011 158 Heritage/ 2011 155 SL/ 2011 158 SL/ 2011 155 EVO/ 2011 159 Smokin Superpark/ 2011 151 Smokin MIP/ 2011 157 Rome Agent/ 2012 Technine 153 Tech IV/ 2011 Technine Re Enforcer
> 
> 
> Which has been your overall fav so far?


Heritage by far is my Favorite. Was interested in the proto ct because I wanted a little softer board to play on, but was torn between the SL and the EVO. The proto delivered for me on what I wanted out of it for sure but on the bumpier conditions that make up about 70 percent of my time riding I will be on the Heritage. 

Not a fan at all of the magnatraction on Smokin and Romes take on the Hybrid Rocker and camber had the camber right under the bindings which felt a little to catchy when compared to the way Never Summer does the R/C.


----------



## Leo

B.Gilly said:


> Heritage by far is my Favorite. Was interested in the proto ct because I wanted a little softer board to play on, but was torn between the SL and the EVO. The proto delivered for me on what I wanted out of it for sure but on the bumpier conditions that make up about 70 percent of my time riding I will be on the Heritage.
> 
> Not a fan at all of the magnatraction on Smokin and Romes take on the Hybrid Rocker and camber had the camber right under the bindings which felt a little to catchy when compared to the way Never Summer does the R/C.


I noted that about Rome in my video review. Their camber section definitely has more bite than other hybrids. I liked it very much on the Agent Rocker. Laid down a good carve on steep and fast runs.

Mmm... Heritage. Can't wait to try that one out. First in line is the Evo though


----------



## dice

where are the video reviews Leo?


----------



## Leo

dice said:


> where are the video reviews Leo?


Unreleased lol. It's for the 2012 line-up so I'll let everyone know when they go up on snowboards.net. Nothing special, just me in front of the camera after a few runs on each board explaining my thoughts about them and the tech.


----------



## The Chairman

Awesome review Blase. That is such a sick set up with those SF 45's too. I try alot of different bindings and always find my way back to those. Like our RC. I just feel more comfortable on Flux.

By the way just to further validate the performance and versatility of our new Proto CT our National Sales Manager Mike "Gags" Gagliardi got 2nd place in his division in the legendary MT. Baker Banked Slalom! He did this on a 155 Proto CTX and weighs 195lbs! With edge hold and stability being crucial in a race like this with typical low visibility, variable conditions this a remarkable feat for Gags to podium on a TWIN this size.

Congrats to Gags and our designers.


----------



## Leo

I just recently tried Flux bindings for the first time. The RK30 with Urethane highbacks. Those bindings were solid :thumbsup:


----------



## arsenic0

Nice didnt realize they were coming out with a new board. Out of all the NS and other boards i rode last year the 158 Heritage really suck in my head...
Now if only i can find someone seling a 155 Heritage, i think im SOL this year ...


----------



## BliND KiNK

I see that everyone is throwing down the 155 as the size to get on this thing... I don't personally plan on getting a CTX... not a big footed guy.. 

So I'm wondering 154 or 157 for the CT? all I have so far are a 151 jump board and a 152 jib stick... so it'll mostly be a freeride kicker smashing board for colorado trips...


----------



## B.Gilly

BliND KiNK said:


> I see that everyone is throwing down the 155 as the size to get on this thing... I don't personally plan on getting a CTX... not a big footed guy..
> 
> So I'm wondering 154 or 157 for the CT? all I have so far are a 151 jump board and a 152 jib stick... so it'll mostly be a freeride kicker smashing board for colorado trips...


154 should be fine for you. Remember the blunted tip will give you a longer board where you need it for stability, yet give you a shorter overall length for maneuverability. Might even be good on the 152 depending on if you wanted to size up from what your are already on.


----------



## B.Gilly

arsenic0 said:


> Nice didnt realize they were coming out with a new board. Out of all the NS and other boards i rode last year the 158 Heritage really suck in my head...
> Now if only i can find someone seling a 155 Heritage, i think im SOL this year ...


Yeah the Heritage was the hot board for this year for sure. Good luck finding one, worse case maybe get lucky with someone wanting to sellthis years to get the 20th anniversary model heritage next season.


----------



## BliND KiNK

B.Gilly said:


> 154 should be fine for you. Remember the blunted tip will give you a longer board where you need it for stability, yet give you a shorter overall length for maneuverability. Might even be good on the 152 depending on if you wanted to size up from what your are already on.


I just didn't know if the extra two would help for bombing... I get kind of sketched out on my 152 k2 www if I start going too fast which that could partially be the full rocker too.. >_>


----------



## B.Gilly

Do not have experience on the K2 but would say for me the 157 has about the same stability and speed of a 159 but the quickness and maneuverability of the 155 sizing.

Should have a much better comparison after this week since I will be at Jay peak for 6 days. Hopefully some of the guys that test it out while I am there will chime in on their opinions also.


----------



## arsenic0

Its taking every bit of my being to restrain from just buying a 155 Heritage off NS's site, it shows it for sale for MSRP....but if next years the 20th Anniversary i may just wait it out and get that...


----------



## pmoa

arsenic0 said:


> Nice didnt realize they were coming out with a new board. Out of all the NS and other boards i rode last year the 158 Heritage really suck in my head...
> Now if only i can find someone seling a 155 Heritage, i think im SOL this year ...


Principal on here is selling his heritage 155 for 425 shipped! /threadhack


----------



## BliND KiNK

That threadhack was unwarranted... quit reminding me how much I don't need this fucking board.. I'm going to be sucking dicks for years to pay for it.


----------



## park_rider

thanks dude!!!


----------



## B.Gilly

Back from the meet and got a few guys on the proto even though it was a 157 and they preferred a smaller size.
Little action shot thanks to Mysticfalcon and Rainbow.








Was hard to get the feel since most of the guys like the 150-153 size but overall I believe they enjoyed it. 

Took the board out the first day and loved it for tight turns in the trees. This thing rocks in tight spaces and loves quick fast turns. Would suggest that you pick a size pretty close to your regular size preference or just under. 

The base really allowed me to pick up speed when I wanted to. Great pop on it and this board will be getting a lot more riding then I thought at first.

Will let them guys that rode it put in their thoughts when they can if they choose to.


----------



## The Chairman

arsenic0 said:


> Its taking every bit of my being to restrain from just buying a 155 Heritage off NS's site, it shows it for sale for MSRP....but if next years the 20th Anniversary i may just wait it out and get that...


All the Carbonium series will have 20th Anniversary branding. We'll also have shirts and hoodies to go with the Heritage. The image doesn't do the board justice with all the black carbonium.


----------



## mdc

I'll post my review of the board tomorrow or sometime soon. My brain is dead right now from the 12 hour drive.

MDC


----------



## mdc

First let me start out by saying thanks to B. Gilly for letting me get a day in on the Never Summer Proto CT! Thanks for all you do man, it's really great being able to try before you buy. Also glad to hear how well your shop is doing and granted I live in VA, you will become my remote local shop because I really think the way you do biz is the way the snowboard industry should be!

Stats: 6 foot 1, 200 lbs., 10.5 foot, been riding for longer than most....

I rode the 157 Proto on a heavy wet snow day. Mostly in the glades but on some groomer speed runs also.

I really liked the board. Very light, with my K2 Auto Evers on it. My normal board is a 159 TRS and a 161 k2 Believer. The thing I noticed the most with the proto was how easy it is to turn in tight situations in the glades. I'd say I could get 3 maybe 4 turns on the proto compared to 2 on my other boards in the same area/distance. The proto floats nicely in pow for such a short board. Very nice flex for my weight. Took it off a few rock jumps and it handled nicely. The board really likes quick fast turns. At full speed on the groomers I noticed it would wash out a little on a big fast carve, but if that is how I want to ride I'll take out my big boy boards and dig trenches.

Overall, a very nice ride and I plan on buying one at some point in the future. After that is added to my quiver I'm not buying another board for many years!

MDC


----------



## Leo

Awesome MDC. Interesting that you like the stiff Evers on the Proto. I hated my stiff Flows on it... and that's saying a lot considering my Flow fanboy status around here haha.


----------



## B.Gilly

Thanks MDC for the good words. I do have to say your set up was the lightest I have ever felt. You and Mystic have me looking toward a pair of K2 bindings just for kicks.


----------



## Leo

B.Gilly said:


> Thanks MDC for the good words. I do have to say your set up was the lightest I have ever felt. You and Mystic have me looking toward a pair of K2 bindings just for kicks.


K2 Auto Series is niiice.


----------



## B.Gilly

Leo said:


> Awesome MDC. Interesting that you like the stiff Evers on the Proto. I hated my stiff Flows on it... and that's saying a lot considering my Flow fanboy status around here haha.


Pretty big on the in my area to use stiff bindings for Freestyle. Helps really control and initiate maneuvers on your snowboard as well as dealing with our icy conditions it helps with response time. Might test out a pair of the K2 but pretty set on the *DMCC Light* coming out next season since they are losing a lot of weight to them and have a couple other things that I am interested in. K2 always loses me with the side to side play in their bindings that I have tried.


----------



## suicidelemming

B. Gilly, have you tried the DMCC-Light bindings with the CT? If so how was it? I was interested in the exact same biding because it looks like it'll be a great match for the CT, but on the other hand I was curious about its responsiveness.


----------



## B.Gilly

suicidelemming said:


> B. Gilly, have you tried the DMCC-Light bindings with the CT? If so how was it? I was interested in the exact same biding because it looks like it'll be a great match for the CT, but on the other hand I was curious about its responsiveness.


Have not had a chance to ride the Proto with the DMCC lights as of yet. So no real response on the match up. Will say I am switching from my SF45 to the lights for next season. The snow in my area is melting fast so not sure how much longer I will be able to ride this season, so might not get that chance. They have lightened up the bindings through out working on the highbacks and base plates so look forward to some pretty decent upgrades from last season.


----------



## ecks

Spent the day riding some horrific conditions at Windham with the Proto (Thanks again for letting me take it out!) and I was absolutely amazed at how it was able to handle on ice. It took me 2 runs to get a feel for the board and gain the confidence to really push it on just pure ice surfaces and I must say the edge hold was nothing short of astonishing. All around the one word that I would use to describe the experience was fun and I had an absolute blast even with the bad conditions. 

Still negotiating for my buddy to go up to a cabin in Whiteface later this week and I will report back on how it handles there. Forgive my brief review I was never really good at them but I will tell you this, I never thought I would get rid of my heritage but now I must since I only need one board.


----------



## mbesp

I wish there was some place in MN to test out one of these protos. I've been trying to remember and I don't think I have ever seen any never summer board while riding. Come on NS step up the presence in MN.


----------



## B.Gilly

Glad you enjoyed it Ecks. Was good to see both of you Saturday. 



mbesp said:


> I wish there was some place in MN to test out one of these protos. I've been trying to remember and I don't think I have ever seen any never summer board while riding. Come on NS step up the presence in MN.


Check out one these three shops if the are close to you in MN. The are not listed as demo centers yet but best bet is to talk them into it.

The Faction( in Alexandria )
The Hot Spot( in Blaine )
Cal Surf (in Minneapolis )


----------



## mbesp

thanks Gilly, I'll look into those places. I don't think i'm super close to any of them but prolly no more than a half hour to the minne or blain location.


----------



## Jay29

I asked one of my loacl NS dealers if I could demo a Proto and they put me on the list, but I was luckey enuff to live close to Leo and he let me take it for a day. My dealer did give me a call after I used Leo's.


----------



## mbesp

Hmm it stinks that it is this time of year, If i get stuck on a list there is zero chance there will be snow around here.


----------



## Stringer Bell

Vman said:


> All the Carbonium series will have 20th Anniversary branding. We'll also have shirts and hoodies to go with the Heritage. The image doesn't do the board justice with all the black carbonium.
> View attachment 5431


Hopefully this helps

Heritage
































Raptor


----------



## Leo

I think if that bear was blown up and put in the middle, the board would look a lot better to people. That would mean the Eagle would have to be moved elsewhere. Maybe make the Eagle smaller and place it where the bear is now.

As for my personal tastes, anything on carbonium is sexy 

I can't get enough of the carbonium look.


----------



## B.Gilly

Stringer Bell said:


> Hopefully this helps
> 
> Heritage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raptor


Great photos. The carbonium series is a great lineup for sure. 



Leo said:


> I think if that bear was blown up and put in the middle, the board would look a lot better to people. That would mean the Eagle would have to be moved elsewhere. Maybe make the Eagle smaller and place it where the bear is now.
> 
> As for my personal tastes, anything on carbonium is sexy
> 
> I can't get enough of the carbonium look.


Personally I would switch the eagle and the bear placement and sizing. Either way still a rocking board.


----------



## fatbob

Here's a review of the Proto CTX and Premier F1 on the UK website GONEboarding

Pretty much tells the story of most reviews I've seen on the Proto.


----------



## david_z

I'm so glad they're bringing back the polar bears:










(from my old-ass NS Legacy)


----------



## Tigersnooze

Well this just made my new board choice difficult. On one hand, it seems that everyone agrees this thing is a true quiver killer...and how can I say no to that? But it's also a bit out of my price range. To splurge, or not to splurge? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## B.Gilly

Tigersnooze said:


> Well this just made my new board choice difficult. On one hand, it seems that everyone agrees this thing is a true quiver killer...and how can I say no to that? But it's also a bit out of my price range. To splurge, or not to splurge? Decisions, decisions.


It is a great all around board for the east coast for sure. Depends on what you really want from it. Do not forget from the NS line up the Evo and SL are great boards also.


----------



## v-verb

Well I ordered a Proto tonight - a 154. I'm 5'7" and 165. I was steered to the 154 instead of the 157 as I ride a 153 Bataleon Fun Kink presently


----------



## losib3257

B.Gilly said:


> It is a great all around board for the east coast for sure. Depends on what you really want from it. Do not forget from the NS line up the Evo and SL are great boards also.


Can the Evo handle landings off of a jump well? I know that it is more of a softer flex. I am sold on the Evo if it can offer great flex for rails and presses as well as holding its own on jumps.


----------



## fatbob

losib3257 said:


> Can the Evo handle landings off of a jump well? I know that it is more of a softer flex. I am sold on the Evo if it can offer great flex for rails and presses as well as holding its own on jumps.


I ride a Revolver which is the wider Evo. Not had any issues on landings. It is slightly easier to press than the Proto I tested, but for me the Proto smashed it on the jumps. It's a lighter board, has less swing weight and has great pop off both the nose and tail. Both are true twin and both can handle the whole mountain if ridden correctly.

I think you have to weigh up what riding you do the most of. Jibs, rails and presses or kickers? If you prefer jibs and rails go with the Evo, if you prefer jumps go with the Proto.


----------



## B.Gilly

losib3257 said:


> Can the Evo handle landings off of a jump well? I know that it is more of a softer flex. I am sold on the Evo if it can offer great flex for rails and presses as well as holding its own on jumps.


The Evo can handle jumps just fine. If you are already leaning towards the Evo do not 2nd guess yourself and grab one. For me the Proto is the way to go since I am not much for jibbing or pressing and I just wanted a playful twin for certain days. Can not truly tell you what is best for you but either way I think you will be happy.


----------



## Leo

I did some gaps with the Evo and it landed those fine (when I landed them that is :laugh. One of them was like a 10-15' drop. 

I do like the Proto better for that stuff though just because of the pop. Evo has a lot of pop too though.

I agree with B.Gilly. Don't second guess yourself. The EVO is the board I would rather use for jibbing. I prefer the natural stuff to rails and boxes. Locking onto logs felt great on the EVO.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I've sent a 38 foot jump just fine on the Evo.


----------



## losib3257

B.Gilly said:


> The Evo can handle jumps just fine. If you are already leaning towards the Evo do not 2nd guess yourself and grab one. For me the Proto is the way to go since I am not much for jibbing or pressing and I just wanted a playful twin for certain days. Can not truly tell you what is best for you but either way I think you will be happy.


Well then with that new info, it is either the Evo or the Skate Banana. What do you think?


----------



## Leo

losib3257 said:


> Well then with that new info, it is either the Evo or the Skate Banana. What do you think?


See BA? This is what I was talking about during that poo flinging Intern and I had.

SB is a good board, but heavier than the Evo. It's also a full rocker whereas the Evo is RC. 

My opinion, RC > BTX

A lot more pop out of the Evo as well. SB seemed to lack in that department to me. SB has the upper hand in ice/hardpack because of magnetraction. You might find it to be too grippy at times (others have said this, I don't personally notice anything), but a simple detune will solve that problem without sacrificing the edge hold because of the design.

NS boards have Vario Grip which improves edge hold on ice/hardpack as well. It's the next best thing compared to magnetraction.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

FYI SB 152 weighs 5.1 lbs Evo 151 weighs 5.2lbs.


----------



## Leo

BurtonAvenger said:


> FYI SB 152 weighs 5.1 lbs Evo 151 weighs 5.2lbs.


2011 SB vs 2012 Evo?

Guess I should have mentioned the year. I didn't hop on next year's SB. Could just be my memory fucking with me since it's been a year for the SB thing.

I'll leave the tech comparison to you


----------



## The Chairman

Nice review B. Gilly!

What a sick set up, I'm jealous.


----------



## B.Gilly

losib3257 said:


> Well then with that new info, it is either the Evo or the Skate Banana. What do you think?


I am the wrong guy to ask for comparisons with Mervin MFG. Not a fan of the M-traction edge tech. Just found it a bit to catchy for myself.


----------



## losib3257

Leo said:


> See BA? This is what I was talking about during that poo flinging Intern and I had.
> 
> SB is a good board, but heavier than the Evo. It's also a full rocker whereas the Evo is RC.
> 
> My opinion, RC > BTX
> 
> A lot more pop out of the Evo as well. SB seemed to lack in that department to me. SB has the upper hand in ice/hardpack because of magnetraction. You might find it to be too grippy at times (others have said this, I don't personally notice anything), but a simple detune will solve that problem without sacrificing the edge hold because of the design.
> 
> NS boards have Vario Grip which improves edge hold on ice/hardpack as well. It's the next best thing compared to magnetraction.


If both are way poppy, and both have great edge hold in the ice/hardpack then Evo for sure. I am not ridden BTX but if Vario Grip is the next best then hands down Evo wins.


----------



## Qball

losib3257 said:


> If both are way poppy, and both have great edge hold in the ice/hardpack then Evo for sure. I am not ridden BTX but if Vario Grip is the next best then hands down Evo wins.


How about smokin'? I've been riding a superpark that has magnetraction and rocker/camber, and it's one kick ass board.


----------



## B.Gilly

Qball said:


> How about smokin'? I've been riding a superpark that has magnetraction and rocker/camber, and it's one kick ass board.


The Superpark was a fun board but I still prefer the Evo over it. Found the Evo much smoother for transfer from edge to edge in comparison to Smokins version of Magnetraction. I do put Never Summers build quality a little above Smokins but they are close.


----------



## Qball

B.Gilly said:


> The Superpark was a fun board but I still prefer the Evo over it. Found the Evo much smoother for transfer from edge to edge in comparison to Smokins version of Magnetraction. I do put Never Summers build quality a little above Smokins but they are close.


I didn't notice much difference in edge transition between the Superpark and and my SL, but I do notice a little better edge hold on hard pack with the magnetraction. I agree with you on the build quality, both are superb, but NS is a little better, with the exception of the base. Smokin's bases a super durable, still don't even have the slightest scratch.

It would be a tough choice between the evo and the superpark. I got the superpark because I really wanted to try smokin and already have a NS. Between the evo and skate banana, evo no question. Between the superpark and skate banana, superpark all day.


----------



## B.Gilly

Well packing up the Proto for the summer. Did my last bit of riding till next season. 

Overall I really liked the board. Would highly suggest this for a do it all board to almost anyone. Had a blast with it on the spring snow here and will be keeping this in my lineup for sure. The base kept me going fairly fast in the slush I rode the last couple times out.


----------



## Leo

B.Gilly said:


> Well packing up the Proto for the summer. Did my last bit of riding till next season.
> 
> Overall I really liked the board. Would highly suggest this for a do it all board to almost anyone. Had a blast with it on the spring snow here and will be keeping this in my lineup for sure. The base kept me going fairly fast in the slush I rode the last couple times out.


So how dirty is your base now? Mine is pretty grungy both on top and bottom. David Z did the majority of that thanks to Michigan sludge spring slush haha.

Gonna try some citrus base cleaner and do a complete hot scrape a few times before storing it.


----------



## B.Gilly

I am anal about base maintenance so mine still looks new. I did use one ball jay base cleaner on it and the grime came right off. I never let it build up and at least clean it right after I get home from riding.

It got dirty for sure though. Mountain here is thinking this was their last weekend even though they where about 90 percent open for trails and still have a good base. If any of the precipitation we are slotted for this week is snow then they will squeeze one more week end out of it.

For those that are going to be purchasing this I highly suggest that you jump on them early in the season. I do not see these being in stock in stores for very long.


----------



## Leo

I need to go over it with base cleaner. David tried hotscraping a few times, but it still looks rough. The sludge at our local hill was horrible from what I heard though. I saw pictures of his other board and it was nasty lol. 

Do you ever clean your topsheet? If so, with what? This is obviously my first time having a white board with a white base haha.

Oh wait, you have the black base though, I forgot.

Not that I really care, but it gives me something to do while I'm waxing it


----------



## B.Gilly

I use my base cleaner on my topsheet. Works great will post a current photo of my base in a few.

After about 15 days of riding on the proto from various riders.


----------



## v-verb

B.Gilly said:


> I am anal about base maintenance so mine still looks new. I did use one ball jay base cleaner on it and the grime came right off. I never let it build up and at least clean it right after I get home from riding.
> 
> It got dirty for sure though. Mountain here is thinking this was their last weekend even though they where about 90 percent open for trails and still have a good base. If any of the precipitation we are slotted for this week is snow then they will squeeze one more week end out of it.
> 
> For those that are going to be purchasing this I highly suggest that you jump on them early in the season. I do not see these being in stock in stores for very long.


I put my deposit in a few weeks ago - a 154. I'm 165lbs so hopefully that will work altho I was eyeing a 157.

Thanks for the reviews and post as they helped make up my mind ot get a Proto

Cheers

nigel


----------



## little devil

I usually use a brass brush to remove the gunk in the white of my revolver.


----------



## KIKNIT

Thanks to all who have contributed to the threads on the NS Proto CT. You've made my decision easy.

Proud to say I'll be one of the first in the Southern Hemisphere rockin' one of these bad boys, 152 CT X for reference.


----------



## ozbackcountry

Hi KIKNIT, where you getting your Proto from in Aus?




KIKNIT said:


> Thanks to all who have contributed to the threads on the NS Proto CT. You've made my decision easy.
> 
> Proud to say I'll be one of the first in the Southern Hemisphere rockin' one of these bad boys, 152 CT X for reference.


----------



## KIKNIT

Have got the NZ distributor to order me one in. Either flick [email protected] an email or pm Vman on here.


----------



## crispy5

I went to a local shop on April Fools' Day and scoped a demo 154 that they had. Looked sweet as advertised. I put down a deposit on a 157. Now, the long wait until next season...


----------



## Leo

Welcome to the Proto club everyone 

We should all do a NS Proto CT Meet :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

got my 154 today, everything i dreamed of and more....

couple times today i was riding along and just completely ate shit as if someone threw a tire in front of me, yardsale. i sent the kickers at breck, then riding slow through the park i just totally biffed. still not sure why. maybe cuz i hadnt detuned the contact points and tips yet (just finished)??

it was wierd. on the one hand the edge catch seems much less violent then on my cambered ET, but it was funny to find myself eating shit so hard not knowing why.

by the same token i was boosting side kickers on the runs with more confidence and amplitude than usual..


----------



## hhaidar

this is just my .02 for what its worth and I know that others on here disagree with me. I've ridden of few Never Summer's (owned an evo last year and have a Proto for this year. They hook up real quick if you don't detune those contact points. I'm a big believer in blending the contact points and I find it helps a lot.


----------



## ecks

Leo said:


> Welcome to the Proto club everyone
> 
> We should all do a NS Proto CT Meet :laugh:


I'm in! We can form small regional groups and on a single day take over our local mountains with the Proto. We will Occupy US Mountains through a series of planned runs down the mountain representing the 1% of snowboard owners that have a NS board. 

/End OWS tangent. But seriously I would be down for something local, sorry Leo not driving out to Detroit.


----------



## hhaidar

come up to VT!


----------



## snowklinger

hhaidar said:


> this is just my .02 for what its worth and I know that others on here disagree with me. I've ridden of few Never Summer's (owned an evo last year and have a Proto for this year. They hook up real quick if you don't detune those contact points. I'm a big believer in blending the contact points and I find it helps a lot.


Ty for this. I detuned last night and no problems today ... can u be more specific about the detuning around the contact points and how far in u 'blend'?


----------



## hhaidar

I'm going to link to a couple blog posts. one is from my blog http://http://geeksofshred.com/2010/12/04/hello-world/. The other is Snomie's (he has a nice illustration of what I'm getting at).
Reduce Edge Catching – How To Detune Your Snowboard’s Edges | Snomie. Hope they help. Hit me up if you have any questions .


----------



## Leo

Yea, if you find that it catches like a bad STD from a Sunday morning hooker, then definitely detune.

I personally don't detune my boards. The ice I ride detunes them for me :laugh:

Hhaidar and Snomie know their ish so great links!


----------



## jyuen

Still not really sure how to detune a rocker. 

On a standard camber board... i just put the board on the ground and detune tip and tail to the point where the board touches the ground. 

Do you really have to detune the Proto since its a rocker and it has blunted tips?


----------



## david_z

you never _have_ to detune a board. it is personal preference for some people though especially for rails to detune between contact points.


----------



## snowklinger

jyuen said:


> Still not really sure how to detune a rocker.
> 
> On a standard camber board... i just put the board on the ground and detune tip and tail to the point where the board touches the ground.
> 
> Do you really have to detune the Proto since its a rocker and it has blunted tips?


read my post a few up. maybe this won't happen to you. i would say i'm intermediate in skill and in general do not have problems catching an edge. detuning seemed to help, but its hard to say maybe i'm just getting used to the board (only about 6-8 hours over 2 days on it) and my first time with non classic camber.


----------



## hhaidar

Leo thanks for the vote of confidence. Detuning a rockered board is the same as detuning a cambered board...you still have contact points. The point about rockered boards being less catchy is also very true. David and Leo's points about never _having_ to detune a board are right on. For me though, I would much rather take care of it right out of the box and have it ready to go they way I like it instead of walking on eggshells the first few runs. I personally _hate_ the feeling of my edges hooking up on me. (and I do ride the northeast where we get a fair bit of ice.) 
My proto 152 came in the mail last night. I have to say it looks great and I'm looking forward to it as my primary deck for the season! This detune conversation must be subliminally haunting me though because when i picked it up my first thought was "sweet" and the second was "gotta go find that file."
I'm not sure we'll have the coverage to ride it this weekend. As soon as I can get a day or two on it I'll be updating my review.


----------



## hhaidar

snowklinger. I'm not very technically advanced. If you're still having questions about where to blend the contact points maybe I can get some pictures for you when I do the proto. Let me know.


----------



## B.Gilly

Detuning is a personal preference so With a rockered/hybrid rocker what I do to find the contact points is look for the widest width area on the tip and tail(measuring tape will work for this) and mark them with a bit of tape or whatever. With Rocker/Camber tech you can just put some weight on the tip and see where it contacts the floor(just outside the cambered spots) to find the contact points then repeat for the tail.


----------

